# Mail & Page Breaks



## Glorusty (Sep 26, 2006)

Is there a way that I can set page breaks when it comes to printing a series of emails that are under one subject header?

Thank you.

Mail Version 5.3 (1283)


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Not sure and maybe a google search could reveal a solution, but a selection, copy and paste into some app should work.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A search found this tip. No idea if it works, but perhaps worth a try.



> Jan 27, 2017 3:15 AM in response to rabsab
> I don't know if this is exactly the same issue but I have a solution that may help. Basically, I get some invoices from a supplier which, when printed on A4, clips the text which means that the prices cannot be read correctly. I've tried lots of things from the support pages which didn't work.
> 
> I have found though that if I :-
> ...


----------



## Glorusty (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for your interest to support my call for help here! Much appreciated!

I went through the "copy and paste" routine for each message onto a "New Message".

Then I printed out the draft of the "New Message".

In the subject header, I showed the time and the date and the original subject header and "From "first name", which is helpful for keeping the order of the emails.

Tedious however, accomplished the desired outcome.


Would much prefer to discover that "Mail" actually offers a direct way to do this.

An option within "Mail" to insert "Page Breaks" anytime would be useful! Anybody? Anybody? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Glorusty said:


> I went through the "copy and paste" routine for each message onto a "New Message".
> 
> Then I printed out the draft of the "New Message".
> 
> ...


I'm late to the game, sorry. 

Question: If you're going through the trouble of copying and pasting emails, why into a new message, rather into, say, a Word Processing document (Pages, Word, LibreOffice) where you can clean up the messages for pretty printing?

Also, I'd like to clarify from your original message, you said you had a series of messages under one subject header. Are you viewing your messages organized by conversation?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Glorusty said:


> Thanks for your interest to support my call for help here! Much appreciated!
> …
> Tedious however, accomplished the desired outcome.
> 
> ...



I went googling for a possible solution and thinking of a possible script or automator but it seems that Apple is going backward if this is at all related:
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6010131?tstart=0

But maybe try some of the other hits I got with a search on 'mac Mail scripts page break print':
https://www.google.ca/search?client...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=TM0QWbPCIsPe8AefmL-4BQ

But in all honesty, Apple's Mail multiple email messages isn't really intended for multiple message printing I don't think.

Now if it was Eudora and was still available and working… probably no problem…  :heybaby:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Now if it was Eudora and was still available and working… probably no problem…  :heybaby:


You had to go there, didn't you. I had finally gotten past Eudora's passing. I suffered with MailForge until it became clear it was just prolonging the pain. And now you. YOU had to bring it up again, rip out the stitches, leave me bleeding again.... :-(


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> You had to go there, didn't you. I had finally gotten past Eudora's passing. I suffered with MailForge until it became clear it was just prolonging the pain. And now you. YOU had to bring it up again, rip out the stitches, leave me bleeding again.... :-(




Sorry Mark but I and some others also feel and suffer the same pains.

I was just recently cleaning up some other old email stuff and trashed all the old Postbox and other Eudora replacements, some of which I even contributed to big time for continuing development. I never came to pass and money was wasted I guess.

Even Steve Dormer's help with some other apps missed the mark by a long shot IMHO but the web was changing fast and so were the various other protocols.

Apple's Mail.app is a pathetic basic email attempt but it does work.


----------



## Glorusty (Sep 26, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> I'm late to the game, sorry.
> 
> Question: If you're going through the trouble of copying and pasting emails, why into a new message, rather into, say, a Word Processing document (Pages, Word, LibreOffice) where you can clean up the messages for pretty printing?
> 
> Also, I'd like to clarify from your original message, you said you had a series of messages under one subject header. Are you viewing your messages organized by conversation?


That is a good idea, to copy and paste into Word Processing document. :clap: Thank you!

I was viewing messages organized by conversation. I have now turned that setting off, and that is a better layout to view onscreen, as it keeps one email per page; to print one email per page at one time; simpler to select and copy one at a time to paste one at a time into the Word Processing document. A work-around solution that is helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I find my email far easier to handle for printing and have always kept it set to the Classic mode. It just works and I do not like the new format at all.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

+100!!!!!


----------



## Glorusty (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks SINC for posting the "MAIL VIEWING"


----------

